

Five-year-olds to learn programming in UK schools - felideon
http://www.v3.co.uk/v3-uk/news/2280072/fiveyearolds-to-learn-programming-and-algorithms-in-major-computing-curriculum-shakeup

======
bdfh42
Well of course there is no chance that any 5 year old in an ordinary school
will learn anything about programming. Just think who will be teaching them -
that's right - the normal teachers. How much do they know about programming? -
I frankly doubt that many of them know for sure how to spell it (the ms are
tricky).

So we take a bunch of people who have proven pretty bad at teaching basics
like reading and ask them to teach something like programming - what comes
next? Junior school moon shots?

Completely silly!

